# The Sandbox and Area Reports Thread November 2013



## GAP (17 Nov 2013)

*The Sandbox and Areas Reports Thread November 2013 *               

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*

*Articles found November 17, 2013*

 6 government contractors found beheaded in southern Afghanistan
Published November 17, 2013 Associated Press
Article Link

KABUL, Afghanistan –  Afghan police say the decapitated bodies of six government contractors were found in a southern province, apparent victims of Taliban insurgents who regularly target state projects.

Kandahar police spokesman Ahmed Durrani says villagers found the bodies on Sunday. He said the men were involved in building police compounds and checkpoints. Kandahar, the birthplace of the Taliban, is racked by a stubborn insurgency.

Meanwhile, an official in northern Afghanistan says a suicide bomber attacked a convoy carrying a deputy provincial governor, killing a civilian.

Balk provincial police spokesman Sher Jan Durrani says the deputy governor was unhurt in Sunday's attack.
More on link


 Bomb kills 6 in Afghan capital before talks on key US security pact
Published November 16, 2013 Associated Press
Article Link

KABUL, Afghanistan –  A suicide bomber tore through the Afghan capital Saturday, killing at least six people near the site where thousands of elders are to gather next week to discuss a controversial security agreement with the United States, officials said.

Authorities said 22 people were wounded in the powerful blast, which mangled a dozen cars and destroyed shops nearby. Ambulances raced away with the wounded.

The explosion came just hours after President Hamid Karzai announced that U.S. and Afghan negotiators had finished a draft deal to be presented to the Loya Jirga, whom Kabul says must approve the document before Afghanistan signs it.
More on link


----------

